# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Новости - лекции и т.д  храма на Ботаническом саду

## Ekanta seva d.d

<<< 20-го ноября в храме "На ботаническом" Пройдет Вечер памяти матаджи Лаванги Радхики 

Весной этого года оставила тело замечательная вайшнави - Лаванга Радхика деви даси, ученица Е.М. Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа. В это воскресение, 20-го ноября ей бы исполнилось 46 лет. В этот день преданные бхакти врикши и ученики Джаяпатаки  Махараджа приглашают всех желающих на вечер памяти, который состоится в Благотворительном Культурном Центре, м. Ботанический сад .

Расписание мероприятия:

14:00 Киртан
15:00 Воспоминания преданных
15:30 Слайд-шоу
16:30 Киртан
17:00 Лекция Е.М. Бхакти Ананта Кришны Махараджа
18:30 Пир

Пожалуйста, приезжайте все желающие!

Дополнительная информация о встрече по контактам:
egorchenko@inbox.ru,
8926-905-95-14 (Сарасвати д.д.)— Сарасвати деви даси, Вчерашние 12:58

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ой, матаджи, а что случилось с Лавангой?
Мы даже не знали...

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Она оставила тело. Прочитать подробно вы можете в теме " о ушедших вайшнавах - даршаны и т.д. и т.п))))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо!
Если не затруднит, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку.
Не могу найти эту тему :sed:

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...B8%D0%BA%D0%B0

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Спасибо матаджи))) Приходите))))

----------

